# New CT betta!! (pics)



## wizard0fozz (May 10, 2010)

Ok so I got a new CT, i have not owned a betta in many years, I was much younger and didn't know jack about fish keeping. So you can imagine how long those fish lasted under my care ;\ But several tropical tanks and endless hours of research later I am a new uhh.. hobbyist. A better one anyway. Anywho, I have a 29 planted tank right now and a 10 gallon with lots of baby guppys. I went to petco and to my great surprise they actually had a very good upkeep on their fish and seemed fairly knowledgeable, and on top of that they had a wonderful assortment of crown tails, and double tails, half moons, etc.. I fell in love with two particular ones, a crown tail and a double tail. I literally spent like 35 minutes deciding which one I wan't. The crown tail was very dark and sinister looking and the other double tail was the complete opposite, very large flowy tail, Very bright heavenly colors, pastel rainbow, looked like an angel in comparison. I SOOOO badly wanted to take both, but I couldn't. I don't wan't a divider. And ofcourse I went for the evil lookin fishy. :] I am happy with my choice but it sucked so bad to leave the other one behind. Petco DID have an amazing selection though and perhaps when I invest in another 5-10 gallon I'll try to get my betta's brighter half. anyways.. PICS!! ... (I will be completely rescaping, perhaps live plants, definitely will add some background, I will post better pics then)

















he actually goes inside that frog thingy..



















the decor is temporary... wanna add live plants and maybe couple of oto's its a 10 gallon.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

If the one that looked like an angel was white, I wouldnt buy him. I once bought a white betta and to my surprise, when I got home she was red! It turns out she was white because she was stressed, but when they changed her water and put her in the bag, she was better. Oh well she is a very beautiful color red, and the purple betta on the other side of the divider looks exactly like her, only in a dark purple, so they look really good together.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

What a pretty betta! I love crowntails, they almost always have some spectacular coloring!
We had the same experience with a "white" betta from Care-A-Lot. We took him home, and after a couple days, he started getting darker and darker until he was almost black, with a clearish edge around his fins. Very pretty, but definitely not what we bought him as, lol. 
On the other hand, I bought an all-white female betta from Petco (or as close to white as you can get, I guess she's more of a super pale yellow) and she hasn't changed at all.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Great CT Betta there, love the colours


----------



## wizard0fozz (May 10, 2010)

the angelic one looked like a lovely pastel rainbow..


----------



## wizard0fozz (May 10, 2010)

Can't think of a name for him ;x


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Very cool Betta.


----------



## 1up (May 10, 2010)

Yeah very pretty. I just got a CT as well, and set up a 1gal for him and his girlfriend.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

very beautifull fish youve purchased for yourself there


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Oh he's gorgeous, congrats. I used to have one that looked like that.


----------

